# Destination Pakistan - 2007



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

We invite you to a journey of unbridled joy and beauty. From the mountains of the Himalayas and the Karakorum, to the rich hospitality of Lahore and the breathtakingly stark beauty of the Thar Desert. Pakistan offers you a spectrum of experiences that will leave you breathless. 
Our rich culture emanates from the ancient Indus and Gandhara civilizations while our traditions can be traced back to Muslim, Buddhist and Central Asian influences. 
Immerse yourself in the colours of our country’s illustrious heritage! There is great pride in our handicrafts which hark back to the beginning of civilization for inspiration. Each region of the country has an art of its own, alluding to the richness of our history. 
This year, embrace the true essence of beauty and experience adventure like never before. From white water rafting in the mighty Indus, and mountaineering in the highest mountains of the world to desert safaris through the Thar and Cholistan deserts, Pakistan takes adventure to the extreme.
The rich hospitality of our heartland will take your culinary experience to another level. Pakistan’s love for food is unparalleled and its ethnic cuisine a sumptuously delicate blend of flavours and spices.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

This year, be apart of the grandeur and romance that inhabit this illustrious nation - we call Pakistan. A nation that is so rich and diverse that it will leave you an experience, to treasure forever. Come and explore, as we celebrate its existence, through a series of events, which are guaranteed to reveal the true colours of Pakistan.
Pakistan is a country of vibrant festivals and exciting activities. From its traditional "Mela's" to diversified festivals like, the Thar Desert Festival, the Festival of Performing Arts, the Kara Film Festival, Pakistan is equipped with all the right ingredients. These exciting and innovative landscapes of festivals and events will leave you mesmerized. 
In 2007, paint yourself with the colours of Pakistan, and immerse yourself in its royal traditions.

*December 2006*

*15th December; Inaugural Ceremony, Islamabad with Cultural show*
*January 2007*

*14th; Lahore Marathon*
An exciting sporting experience, in the historic city of the great Mughal Emperors
*15th - 21st; Pakistan Tourism Fair, Lahore*
Learn more about Pakistan
*17th - 18th; Competition of Brass Band by Pakistan Armed Forces
*Experience Music in the Military Style, Lahore 
*February 2007*

*4th - 5th; Sibi Mela *
An event portraying the rich Baluch culture
*10th - 15th; National Skiing Championship, Malam Jabba *
One of the best Ski-resorts in South Asia 
*16th - 18th; Thar Desert Festival (and marathon) with cultural programme at Umarkot Fort, Sindh. *
A celebration among the dunes
*18th - 23rd; Jashan-e-Baharan (Spring Festival)*
*March 2007*

*2nd - 12th; International Extreme Skiing [ Free Ride ] Competition at Naran*
*8th - 10th; 3rd Cholistan Desert Jeep Rally with cultural event *
Explore the breathtaking desert panorama of Cholistan, on 4-wheels
*8th - 9th; Channan Pir Festival (Including Camel Safari) *
*15th; Mehrgarh Conference, Quetta*Discover the connection with a 9,000 year old settlement 
*15th - 20th; Spring Blossom Festival, Northern Areas *Nature at as best enroote to K-2 
*23th - 25st; Tour of Islamabad - Cycle Race *
A thrilling cycle race
*26th - 31st Gandhara Week with Sound and Light show at Taxila *
Historical Review of the Buddhist Civilization Sound & Light Show Taxila 
*April 2007*

*1st - 10th; International Youth Performing Arts Festival at Lahore *
*11th - 14th;* *Baisakhi (Hasan Abdal)*
A spring festival of the sikh Community 
*12th - 13th; Baisakhi Mela (Festival Sakhi Sarwar)*
*13th - 20th; International Mystic Music Festival, Lahore*
*25th - 27th; 49th meeting of UN WTO, CSA and CAP*
*27th - 29th; Train Safari - Khewra Salt Mines with a Cultural Program *
A railway journey through the incredible Salt Mines
*May 2007*

*11th-15th;* *Chitral and Kalash Festival*
A culture mix of celebrations
*16th-21st;* *White Water Rafting, Azad Kashmir*
A gripping experience

*25th - 27th;* *SAARC Tourism Mart, Karachi*
*June 2007*

*9th;* *Golden Jubilee Celebrations of First Ascent of Board Peak (8047m)*
*15th June - 15th July; Pakistan Women Kushek Training/Expedition, Hunza*
Building the spirits and exploring exotic destinations
*15th June - 30th August; Pakistan Board Peak Golden Jubilee Expedition*
Be apart of the celebrations for the completion of the 50 years of climbing the Board Peak in 1956-7
*22th - 29th; Shogran Festival*
A colourful cultural event in the lap of Himalayas
*25th - 27th; Hunza Festival & The Tourism Convention*
*July 2007*

*7th - 9th;* *Shandur Polo Festival (Chitral - Gilgit) with Festival at Kalash*
Polo at the roof of the world
*10th - 15th; Karakorum Car Rally
*Adventure at its Peak
*15th - 17th; Broghil Festival *
*23rd - 28th; Mountain Marathon (AJK - Kaghan)*
*August 2007*

*12th - 14th; Freedom Jeep Rally, Gaddani Beach, Baluchistan*
*14th; 60th Independence Day Celebrations*
*23th - 24th; Mahodand Mountain Jeep Safari to the source of river Swat (9000m above sea level)*
*September 2007*

*1st - 6th;* *Silk Road Festival, Northern Areas
*Set foot on the everlasting and famous road link between Pakistan and China
*1st - 3rd;* *International Mountain Marathon, Hunza
*The ecstasy of adventure, amongst the snow-capped mountains
*3rd - 6th; Sufi Festival at Sehwan Sharif*
At the Shrine of the great sufi Saint Lal Shahbaz Qalandar
*7th - 9th; International Mountain Bike Race, Kaghan
*An enthralling sense of competition
*10th - 11th; International Mountain Tourism Conference, Islamabad*
*10th - 12th; Karakorum International Film Festival (KIFF), Islamabad*
*20th - 24th; Painted Truck Caravan Karachi to Khyber
*The fabulous exhibition of Art on Wheels 
*27th;* *World Tourism Day Celebrations, Peshawar (Ramazan Celebrations in NWFP) *
*October 2007*

*9th - 14th; Hot Air Ballooning Competition, Islamabad*
Scaling new heights
*15th - 20th; Jashn-e-Sahil (Balochistan Coastal Area), Gawadar*
Pakistan Navy
*21st - 28th;* *Journey through Time, Sound and Light Show with a Cultural Event at Moenjodaro*
Discover Mohenjodaro, a 5500 year old civilization and visit Makli, the largest necropolis of the world 
*November 2007*

*1st - 13th; Discover the Trail of Alexander the Great from Nawagai in the North to Balochistan Coastal Area in the South*Step on the trail of Alexander the Great through Pakistan
*1st;* *Jashn-e-Azadi Gilgit Celebrations*
*2nd - 11th; Birthday Celebrations of Guru Nanak at Lahore, Hasan Abdal and Nankana Sahib*
*10th - 19th; International Paragliding competition at Islamabad, Swat and Azad Kashmir*
(Pakistan Association of Free flying (PAFF)) Competition in the sky
*24th; World Buddhist Congress Festival of Asian Arts and Crafts at Islamabad*
*21st - 27th; International Festival of Performing Arts, Lahore
*Add a bit of fun, a rewarding experience with international performances 

*December 2007*

*1st - 9th; 28th Champions Trophy Hockey Tournament at National Hockey Stadium, Lahore*
*1st - 20th; Pakistan Cultural Train Safari, (Peshawar to Karachi*)
*24th; Christmas Celebrations, Lahore
*Santa Claus, where you least expected him
*30th; Tourism Convention and Closing Ceremony at Islamabad with cultural show
*The Finale


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Now I am going to show you pictures of places all over Pakistan!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

We will start with Northern Pakistan!

This is a very safe area that I travelled to a few months back! 

Shimshal lake


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Blue lake, Pamir









Shantur Lake


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

The gorgeous but not easily accessible "Snow lake"


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Lake Dudipatsar


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Saif-ul-malik









Near Naran:


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Phandar Lake:


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

small lake near haramosh valley


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

picture along the KKH


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

ratti gali


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hispar Pass







*


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

http://www.urbanpk.com/static galle...eas/Deosai National Park/P7220726-01 copy.jpg


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Faisal Masjid, Islamabad


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Nathiagali, NWFP


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Since, the Pakistan section here on SSC is very inadequate I suggest you head over to UrbanPK.com to learn more about the country.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

UrbanPK.com (UPK) marks a new dawn in the online presentation of Pakistan's tremendous development efforts.

UPK aims to project Pakistan's development efforts to a wide audience all over the globe. The site aims to highlight current and projected development within the country with an emphasis on infrastructure. It's intended to be viewed by all those interested in development projects/investment within Pakistan, be they a Pakistani enthusiast, prospective investor or anybody interested in exploring the modern aspects of Pakistan.

UrbanPK.com has the simple objective of projecting Pakistan's development efforts than would be available from the print media to a wider audience. The site aims to highlight current and projected development within the country with a particular emphasis on infrastructure.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Articles On UPK:

_*Discover Pakistan:*_
Pakistan
The Land
History
People
Culture
Language
Cuisine
Tourism

_*Pakistani Metros:*_
Gwadar
Islamabad
Karachi
Lahore
Multan


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Project Archive:

Pakistan has always been a country possessing diverse opportunities, the only requirement was to explore and utilize the past untapped resources of the country. Economic policies of the current investment friendly government have led to the creation of favorable environment whereby the economy has gained momentum. The Pakistani economy has been growing at an exponential rate and has resulted in projects like the 400 million dollar Zayed Centre. Once construction is complete on most of these skyscrapers, Pakistan will have one of the best skylines in Asia. This is also the first and largest project archive monitoring Pakistani projects.

*Link:*
Click Here

*Pakistan's Tallest:*

The tallest building in Pakistan at the moment is the MCB Tower in Karachi which was completed in the January of 2005, since then many new projects have came up. The Pakistani economy has been growing at an exponential rate and has resulted in projects like the 400 million dollar Zayed Centre. Once construction is complete on most of these skyscrapers, Pakistan will have one of the best skylines in Asia.

*Link:*
Click Here


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*Astore*
*Paktrip 2006*
*Number of Pictures: 5*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2893

*Chilas*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 4*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2894

*Chitral*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 12*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2895

*Deosai National Park*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 51*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2896

*Gilgit*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 34*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2900

*Hunza* 
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 101*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2901

*Khaplu*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 15*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2902

*Khunjerab National Park*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 5*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2903

*Nagar Valley*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 26*
*You can view the album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2904

*Phandar*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 20*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2905

*Shaundur Pass*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 13*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2906

*Muzaffarabad*
_The Epicentre of a Tragedy_
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 22*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2909

*Sust*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 6*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2908

*Skardu*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 115*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2907

*Islamabad*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 61*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2933

*Abbottabad*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 13*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3011

*Balakot*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 61*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3012

*Besham*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 10*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3014

*Diamer*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 4*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3015

*Journey to Buni*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 60*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3016

*Journey to Dir*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 19*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3044

*Kalaam*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 41*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3045

*Kalash*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 39*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3046

*Lowari Pass*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 22*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3113

*Mafta*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 9*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3114

*Mansehra*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 8*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3115

*Naran*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 56*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3116

*Saidu Sharif*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 4*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?sh...&#entry9264

*Shogran*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 22*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3118

*Lahore*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 170*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3124

*Murree-Ayubia-Nathia Gali*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 33*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3126

*Multan*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 16*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3125

*Rawalpindi*
_*PakTrip 2006*_
*Number of Pictures: 5*
*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3127

*Karachi*
*Techno-Architect*

*You can view this album here:*
http://www.urbanpk.com/forums/index.php?sh...c=7298&st=0


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow thanks for all the links...enjoyed your pictures man seriously you should opt for photography as a field.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Edwardes said:


> Wow thanks for all the links...enjoyed your pictures man seriously you should opt for photography as a field.


Thanks!

I am taking photography classes these days in order to improve my photographs. And inshallah, I should be going to Pakistan soon to take 2,000 more pictures double of what I took last August!:banana:


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

^ What part are you going to visit?


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Edwardes said:


> ^ What part are you going to visit?


Basically, the same places I visited in August except this time more time in Neelum valley and the rest of AZAD Kashmir.


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Bahawalpur


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

Below I have a collection of pics from Nankana Sahib (Near Sheikupura) and Panja Sahib (Hasan Abdul, Rawalpindi) these pics are taken by a Yatra in 2005, pics courtesy of the Sikh Museum.

I think it is great to see the upkeep of Sikh Gurudwaras and historical places in Pakistan, long may it continue!!!!!

This was Quaid e Azam's wish that the minorities lived in peace and that they were not harmed and neither were their places of worship.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i feel happy whne i see pics like this. where sikh's are allowed to live freely in pakistan like any other citizen. where they can have festivals and gatherings in peace and without any conflict

let jus pray that pakistan stays like this


----------



## Edwardes (Mar 8, 2007)

^ Ameen to that...lol


----------



## YeahWho (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like to visit it somedays but the news of bombing here and explosion there just scares me. Is it limited only to a certain part of the country, say, Kashmir and the bordering region with Afghanistan?


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

YeahWho said:


> I would like to visit it somedays but the news of bombing here and explosion there just scares me. Is it limited only to a certain part of the country, say, Kashmir and the bordering region with Afghanistan?


Well these things never used to be common in Pakistan but ever since the US invasion of Afghanistan the terrorists see Pakistanis as the enemy. Right now the bombings are fairly limited to FATA but a few months ago it was happening in some of the urban centers but we caught most of the terrorists. I suggest you go anytime after 2008 since by then our elections will be over and the country should be extremely stable.

Kashmir and the Northern Area's NEVER see any of these violence and are COMPLETELY 100% safe. If you want I can suggest you a few places based on safety factors.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Edwardes said:


>


These two pics are supposed to resemble the flag of Pakistan??

Damn! I never noticed that before!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

TraPPed said:


> These two pics are supposed to resemble the flag of Pakistan??
> 
> Damn! I never noticed that before!


How did you never notice the first one at least?:lol:


----------

